# How did you get where you are?



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm only 14 and all, but I so look forward to having land of my own someday with a cool barn and lots of pasture for my goats. How did you end up with land and a cool barn? (Lol I like barns!) Did you buy it? inherit it? How did you know that you wanted the land you have? I just would like to hear nice stories about all kinds of stuff like that.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm 16 and I use my grandparents farm and land  Someday I want a nice biggggg barn and farm of my own! :wink:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was 14 I was in 4H and I loved my dairy goats more than my other critters. I said that when I turned 70 I would retire and raise dairy goats! (I planned to go to college, work, raise a family, etc. first).

I retired early on disability to live in the country and here I am in my 50's and one day someone was giving away a Nubian goat and I remembered "Oh! Wasn't I going to retire and have one of those?" LOL! I have dairy sheep, and I fell in love with a mini-Nubian, too. I now have Nubians, Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goats and my first mini-nubians that I bred myself. Just a few to keep me happy.  

I am a lot slower and weaker than I thought I would be when I first dreamed of retiring with goats. It is possible to set up your barn, pens and feeding system to be more efficient and to enable a person with limited strength to still keep animals well. It does take some planning. But even if you are strong and healthy, it is good to have things set up efficiently and well -- there will be those days when you need every bit of help you can get. 

I don't mean to discourage you, but only to be realistic about farming -- it is not easy and you give up a lot of the fancy stuff most people take for granted. All your money may go for breeding stock, seeds, vet bills, gasoline or equipment. Buying more than you need, and buying on credit can kill you. You will sometimes work incredibly hard and collapse in exhaustion, and get up in a few hours to do more work. IF that work -- or getting it done and seeing the results -- makes you happy (and it does make some of us very happy!) you will love your life. If you need to have a new car every year and spend a lot on toys not related to farming, you won't be happy farming.

You may not have as much energy, strength or stamina when you get older, so it is harder to start farming then, but you may enjoy it a lot. I would recommend starting farming earlier -- as in, during your 20's or 30's if you possibly can. Each person has their own path. Farming usually leaves you materially poor but spiritually rich. The people I know who did best were always very frugal -- some drive old vehicles until they fall apart, learn how to repair their own equipment. Cutting down on cost of production is what allows you to make a profit -- or at least break even in the bad years. If you are just as frugal and careful, you can make profit in the better years. 

Some people rent a farm, or start small and build up to a bigger place as they are able. Or rent pasture near where they live. It is a lot easier if you have family with land and barns.  

A local farmer told me that his grandfather started out with a house and barn on one acre, kept dairy cows on it and grazed them on rented pasture down the road. After a while he bought land and more land and cows and in time he left his grandkid with a real farm. Another local guy worked for a farmer and then bought the farm from him when that farmer retired -- that is pretty common if they do not have children who want to work a farm.

Check with your state Agricultural Extension office (at a state college near you) and look into 4H, Future Farmers of America, and some of the Young Farmer programs (vary in name from place to place) where they try to teach young people about farming and hook them up with experienced farmers as mentors and also possible deals where the young person cares for the farm and the older people stay on for life with the farm taken care of. There are programs to show you how to make a business plan, how to choose and use and repair equipment, and design a working farm that will succeed.

Most people have a job and come home and milk their goats -- even some people with working dairies. Different people get into farming in different ways. It is always a good idea to learn a trade or go to college so that you can have a good job to support your "farming habit."  

Q: How do you make a small fortune in farming?
*
*
*
*
*
A: Start out with a large fortune.  

Best wishes,
Chris


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I like this thread. Do not have time to tell my story now but will say that we were luckier than we were smart!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My story is likely to be different than most.

I made some bad choices when I was a teenager. I got pregnant, had a baby and married a bad man.

Then after a few years of abuse, a wonderful man came into my life. He saw my situation and quite literally packed me up and moved me out into my own apartment. After a while of living on my own, I moved into the home with this wonderful man and we were married. 

After we married, I aquired many parrots. I have 7. 

I learned a lot about parrot keeping, and developed some very firm opinions about them and the keeping of them. Fast forward to last year this time. My husband and I purchased three acres on the Big Island in Hawaii. Knowing that we'd like to move there "someday" for the parrots. Then 6 months after we purchaesd this property my husband was offered the chance of a lifetime. A transfer in the same job from Alaska to the Big Island. And then miracle of miracles, my daughters biological made the first good decision of his life. He agreed to giving me full custody and allowed me to move out of state with her. She's 15.

We got to the Big Island with 7 parrots and decided it would be too cold in Volcano at night, so we purchased a house in agricultural land with a guava orchard! We have the parrots outside, and are working on flights. Now owning 3 acres in Hawaii is not quite the same as most places. Things grow year round! REALLY fast! So we decided to keep goats. Now here in Hawaii I see goats tied up on lawns everywhere. I had no real understanding of goat keeping. So I bought 2 goats and joined this forum. Boy have I learned a lot!

There's so much I've left out. But I guess that's the bulk of it.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a great story, Dayna!! I love how you have parrots. Do they talk?


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is how I got here...

I started 4-H when I was 8, then I got 2 Boers when I was 9. They were too much for me to handle and I did not trust myself to be able to show them so we sold them to another 4-H family, thats how they got started in their goat adventure. 
When I was 12 we 'adopted' 2 nigerian dwarfs and a nigora that had to be rehomed. That is how I got into nigerian dwarf's. Then I started daydreaming about having 20 nigies :slapfloor: And then I resererved a buckling, hoping to start a breeding project. My mistake was reserving 1 buckling  So later we searched craigslist like crazy, and miracoulosly we found a buckling that was one day older than the buckling we were getting.
My dad convinced me that getting another intact buck would be better since I planned to breed goats. 

So, afew weeks after that we picked up both our boys and brought them home, now it seems like Jasper and Phantom were made for eachother 

And now I am thirteen, and I think I want to show in the future :roll: 
But that is how it is, I could have kept my Boer goats and would have 10 boers in my barn, but that is not how it was meant to be, I think :chin:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

My story starts from my childhood. I was lucky enough to grow up on my grandparents farm. We didnt have goats but raised cows. Thats all Ive ever know is farming. Over the 11 yrs that Ive been married me an my husband have had an array of animals. Horses,pigs,bottle calves etc etc. Our goal was to own some land an run cattle on it. Well 8 months ago we decided that goats would be easier than cattle in the sense cattle take more land an everthing you use to work cattle is bigger. Bigger truck, bigger trailer, bigger working pens, bigger working chute etc etc. So we bought our first boer doe. Wanted to raise for meat. Now we have decided we are gonna go alittle different directions we want to sell show goats that kids in our area can afford.

Just purchased 15 acres from my father-n-law. The reason behind buying the land I bought was because I already owned an acre at the back of this 15. So now I just own all the land around what I already owned ( if that makes sense)

One thing for sure about being a farmer is nothing is set in stone. If you want to change paths in the middle of doing something else its pretty easy. Like with me starting out just raising for meat the only thing I have to change now is buy goats that have the show traits to win an start buying reg.

You are still very young. So in 6 years when your 20 you might not wanna farm at all. When I married an left the farm I never wanted to come back, but here I am up to it elbow deep :shrug: it happens. 

So I would just take the few years that you have before you have to start worrying about bills an putting food on the table what it is you wanna be doing 10 or 20 years from now. I know its hard to look that far ahead but once the years start coming they dont stop speed up infact lol. Who knows you might marry someone who whiks you off to the Big Apple lol.
Thats my story so far. Oh an I dont have my barn YET!! I hope to have one this time next year. Sheds will do for now.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know why we ever started with goats. Anyhow, in 2007, my sister got a pregnant pygmy doe, Rosie, for her birthday. My mom got a yearling doe, Blanket at the same time. In April, she had her baby. In 2009, when I was 11, I got obsessed with pack goats. I tried training the Pygmies, but it just wasn't working. I began begging for a pack goat for my birthday, but I had no luck finding any for sale. My mom found a dairy goat farm a couple of hours away and decided to get me a milk goat instead. So we went up to the dairy, and picked out a goat. I was extremely lucky I got the one I got. I just went up to the yearling pen and pointed out the one I liked the best as far as coloring. I knew nothing about conformation or pedigrees at the time. She was, I believe, their best yearling out of their best doe. She was an Alpine. In 2011, we got her bred to a Nubian doe. She kidded on June 21st with 2 does. I slept out in the barn for 3 weeks anticipating their arrival because we couldn't remember when she was bred. Blanket also had twins that year.(My 2 year-old sister named her) In November, 2011, we bought a Oberhasli from a local goat dairy. Around the same time, we sold Rosie, and her son Kota. The Oberhasli had quads in January, but one died. On Januray 13th 2012 we bought our buck and another doe. The doe kidded in February with buck/doe twins. In March, we sold the Oberhasli and kids, Blanket and kids, and one of the twins from last year. In April, needing milk, we bought a Lamancha. Also in April, we got a Nubian doeling. Theda, the first goat we got, kidded in July with two bucks. So that's where we are now. 
1 alpine buck,
2 Alpine does,
2 alpine/nubian doe
1 alpine/nubian wether,
2 alpine wethers,
1 lamancha doe,
and 1 nubian doe.

The land is all my dad's and he built the awesome barn too.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I never thought I wanted goats until a few years ago, but always was a horse lover. I went to college to be a vet tech, but then found I like working on my own better and the pay was better at horse the horse farms I worked at. I worked at a lot of jobs at horse barns and moved a few times until I meet my husband and started working with him. I moved in with him where we "rent" his grandmother's farm. We have put a lot of work into this farm making it usable for our livestock, fencing etc, and less of an "eye sore" as our lovely neighbors would say. We are still struggling to be able to buy our own farm. We had invested in a lot of goats this year in hopes to make a little extra income from them next year, but all of our real income comes from my husband's landscaping business and that has been what funds all the goat things so far.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I never even considered goats. It's not that I wouldn't have wanted them, it's just I never thought of them. I wanted horses for as long as I could remember, and so did my mom. My dad wanted land to farm as well. So we ended up getting a quirky, pretty dang awesome house out in the pine forest. We have eight acres, most of which are woodland trails, and we are also backed up against 50 acres of Girl Scout land. It's beautiful.

We had been boarding our horses so we were very excited to bring them out back. My mom started teaching riding lessons, and she still does. She even become PATH certified to teach disabled students.

When I was 12 my health took a scary turn for the worse. Many doctor visits, many different opinions, many drugs that made the problem worse, and at 15 we finally figured the thing out and realized the reason there wasn't a "magic cure" was because it was several closely-tied issues. 

At 16 we heard from my aunt that her autistic son was benefiting from the raw goat milk provided by her Nigerian Dwarves. My family had joked about getting a few goats to clear the brush out back, but for the first time we actually thought about buying some. Being an animal person I was thrilled, but didn't expect to drink the milk because I had tasted the store-bought and boy-oh-boy that was not fun. :ROFL: 

One thing led to another and about 16 months ago we ended up with Pocket Sized BT Waning Moon, and End of the Line Busy Bee. Boy, what a journey! We all fell in love with these creatures and their sweet milk. What's better is once I started drinking the milk I noticed I had more energy and was feeling less "icky". I began really paying attention to where our dairy and meat products were coming from and realized that the reason I couldn't seem to shake the yucky feeling that followed me everywhere, was because there was so much junk packed into everything I ate, that my body was reacting to.

Long story short, being on the right diet is very helpful. I'm still not up to the speed of most of my teenage buddies, but that's just something you learn to deal with. Everyone has their own struggles and gifts, and everyone's unique struggles are what makes them stronger people. :thumb: 

I think the reason our culture has so many health issues is because of our lifestyle. We don't exercise, and our food is junk. I think if more people embraced a more natural lifestyle we'd see a change in our health.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So neat hearing everyones story, for me I was lucky to have been born here. I love hearing old storys of how hard my family before me worked so hard to keep this place, and with having stupid uncles who took out a large loan on this place watch my father work very hard to pay it off with no help for his brothers. It has always been a cattle ranch, my great, great, I think great grandma worked her butt of and ended up making this ranch 2,000 acrs, then down the line was sold down to 800 (very sad). 
I always considered my self a hard worker, as soon as I was 16 I got a job, at one time I had 3 at once, work is something that I like to do. When I found out I could have kids after years of being told I could not from a accident I had when I was 5 I was thrilled and had 2 kids. No collage so cant afford to put them in day care so I could get a job. I was going crazy, at one time I wanted to breed and train horses but with my husband being a fire fighter and being gone so much, for my kids I could not end up hurt. I have my cows but I basically dont get anything for them since I give the money to my dad to help him pay off the loan. I started thinking and goats were the only thing that I could do that would not take the grass for the cattle and we have tons of brush. I did not want to keep the goats, I hated goats since my sister got some at the age of 17 then left when she was 18 and left her bad goats that totally messed up my first car. But I got hooked and relized that it was just her goats that were bad not all goats. So I went from having 11 bottle babys that I was going to resell but milk was so much money I bought a few dairy girls. I fell in love with my nubian and was not going to give her up for the world so figured if I was going to do goats I better go all out. Figured out fast dairy was not the way to go at the sale so started to buy boers. I am in to this goat stuff so deep I dont think I could stop even if I wanted to


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

(I'm always surprised at the ages of some of you - you all seem so much older and wise beyond your years) 

Ok, I'll just copy and paste the "about me" section from my blog. 

I am, without a doubt, a true-blue farmgirl. Farming is in my blood. A long line of names, those of my great-grandfathers, grandfather, even Dad, who at one time have listed “farmer” as their occupation, come before mine in the family tree. There were dairymen, a potato grower, and crop farmers. Some of my best memories are those of riding along with Dad on the tractor during planting time and the combine during the harvest season, or playing with my cousins in the hayloft while the beef steers milled around in the barn below us.

When we sold most of the big farm and moved to these eight acres, the only part we kept, I lost touch with my roots for awhile. Our well-established garden had been traded for a weedy patch of hard clay soil, which produced little more than frustration that first year. I found new things to occupy my time, things that seemed more fun and less work. Of course I still helped with the garden chores, and as each year passed the soil grew healthier and more fertile. I liked the planning, the planting, and the harvesting well enough, but I never truly enjoyed any of it. Oh, I still wore my John Deere t-shirts with pride, especially the one that says “Farm Raised” on it, but my heart wasn’t in it anymore. I still loved to sit down at the table, look at my plate, and think how cool it was that everything on it came from right here on the property, but I didn’t realize the significance, the naturalness of it.

Until one day, it all came rushing back. That first morning at 5am when I was sitting in the barn milking Eclair for the first time, I knew that this was something I was going to love doing. It didn’t matter that it took me an hour to get one quart of milk that first morning, it didn’t matter that there was more milk sprayed on the milk stand and on the outside of the bucket than what actually made it into the pail – I enjoyed every minute of it. I quickly came to love and look forward to hearing the girls call their good mornings to me as soon as they heard me walking to the barn, the process of readying the feed pans, and the quietness of milking when the only sounds to be heard were the steady pings of the milk streaming into the pail and the goats rooting through and crunching their grain.

I started reading all the information I could find – on goats, on gardens, orchards, and herbs, on naturally raised, grass-fed animals for meat, on homesteading in general. Each time I make a trip to the library I leave with at least one book on the subject. Over the past year, the little beginnings of ideas have grown into great big ones, and most of all, I now have a greater understanding of the importance of my heritage, a passion and a firm belief that it is time to get back to living and eating the way I think God intended us to – a simple, fresh, local, and seasonal way of life. That is the life I want to live.


As for the goats specifically, they were Dad's idea. He'd been visiting a friend one night and they gave him a glass of goat's milk to try. He was hesitant at first, but when he tried it he loved it and came home saying "we need to get some milk goats!" It took us a few years to actually get them, but just over a year ago we brought our two girls home and haven't looked back since!


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Im only 18 and still only renting a barn. But my start with goats happened when I was 10. I was still living with my mom in the city and visting my dad weekends. My dad asked what I wanted for my birthday. I said a Lamancha goat. Three days before my birthday I was given a little lamancha/pygmy doeling. Pepsi Nancy was her name. I had her two years. She had a bad habit of head butting the cows where my dad worked/ I kept her. So my dad loaded her onto a trailer and thats the last I saw of her, although the lady at the sale barn said she went home with a wonderful lady. I didn't have any other goats for a few years. I had the cows and was showing them. I had mentioned to my dad about maybe getting a goat again and to start showing them. On my 13th birthday I got a big suprise. My dad had bought me a doeling! Brandy was a lamancha/boer. After that I aquired Sammy my first purebred lamancha (who is actually a grade lamancha). Then all the other does followed suit. I found my first two registered does on craigslist and sold my jersey cow to buy them. My herd has stayed the same since and I only buy bucks and the occasional doe now. All my does are now registered or recorded with ADGA except one doe who I'm working on tracking her dam's papers. I still have the cows but my brother has claimed them and the goats are my thing. We hope to have our own farm someday and run a small creamery. I always say dream big.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Tayet and everyone else 

I love reading all of these stories. This was a neat idea Tayet. I agree that farming is hard work but it is the most wonderful life and the hard work is worth every second. Don't ever give up on your dream to have a farm because if you want a farm, bad (or good ~ hee hee) enough, it will happen.

When I was 5 we lived next to a horse ranch. I fell in love with horses and they became part of me. I lived, ate, drank, slept, ... horses. My parents said when I was 13 they would buy a horse for me. However, when I was 10 my parents bought me a pony and I spent every waking moment with him. At that time our family had a small herd of registered dairy goats. We had French Alpines and Toggenburgs. I helped my parents show goats and loved the milk, loved kidding time, and especially loved playing with the babies. 

After several years, my parents didn't want to be tied down to milking twice a day anymore because they could not find anyone willng to milk if they wanted to go out of town. So they sold all of the goats but I still had a horse. We had a nice barn on an acre but in order for me to compete in High School Rodeo and the Jr. Horsemen drill team we moved my horse to a boarding stable near my mom's work. I completely took for granted that my mom fed and watered my horse every day for several years, on her way to and from work, even though she was terrified of horses. (Don't worry, I have sence thanked her many many times for all the care she gave to my horse over the years).

Well, I had horses for about 25 years then I got married and had two daughters and sold my horses. When my daughters were 7 and 9 a friend invited us over to see their baby goats (Nigerian Dwarf) and we were hooked. At the time we lived in a subdivision. I had a horse again that I kept boarded about 45 minutes from our home but I drove out to take care of him every day. Our friends gave each of our daughters a Nigerian doeling but since we did not have a place to keep them they let us keep them at their house. I started looking for a piece of property that we could have our horse and the two little goats. I thought at the time that we would just have a total of 4 goats one day and our horse. I looked for a piece of property for about a year and we couldn't afford any of the places that were worth living in. We only had enough to purchase empty land or houses that were not livable. I was about to give up on my dream of having a farm. I had decided that it was not the Lord's will for us to have a farm. I begged the Lord to change my heart so I wouldn't want a farm anymore. He didn't. Instead he led me to the home and acreage we now own. With the help of my parents we purchased this property. My parents gave me my inheritance now even though they are very stong and healthy and nowhere near the end of life. They say, "Now is when you need it, so why not now?" They are the most amazing two people. If I could be half the parent they have been, then my children will be blessed.

So now my dream of having 4 goats has turned into 24 (yikes that sounds like too many). My horse went back to the woman we got him from because she had too many strings attached to owning him (longer story). Don't get me wrong she is a wonderful person but she has a very definte way she expected me to care for him and the pressure was too much. Along with the goats (all Nigerians with at least one Apline to come) we also have a wonderful population of laying hens and a couple loud crazy guinea hens and a pair of call ducks, 5 cats, 4 dogs, ... It is a wonderful life. We are blessed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Love all these stories!! 

Chris, you sound a lot like me! I LOVE horses! I have lived horses the past five years... (Never owned one but have worked with them and 'leased' a few..) But the stress got to me and the people I worked for were using me and WAY underpaying me! (That is a long story! LOL!) We have our six does, I would LOVE to have lots more but 6 is all my parents can afford so until I get a real job and can pay for them myself I have six LOL! I hope to have a nice area (barn and land) to live on with what ever man God brings into my life, I would also like 2-3 kids.... but I am leaving it all in His hands.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I love reading all of these. I love people and "I- I- I .. well I guess I can now say it... I- I -I .. love goats.. there I said it. I will tell you my story sometime when I am more rested and up to writing a bit. I am also amazed at how young you all are and so wise in working with all these animals. You all do so well and I have learned so much. I truly love reading about your lives.


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

OK, here's my story...

To start, I have only had goats now for 5 months. I grew up, at least my teenage years, on my parents horse farm. We did pretty much everything ourselves; breeding, training, showing. My mom still has 13 Morgans. During those years, I also became good friends with a neighbor whose family bred and showed Labs in AKC breed / obedience shows. I became interested in that and started showing Labs in both conformation and obedience. I did really well. When I was 16 I also started working for a small animal hospital which put me in direct contact with many, many dog owners. One of which was an AKC professional handler that I started working for part-time along with my regular job (and school of course). I started working for her first in her kennel, then started going with her to shows and really learning about dog showing. 

Then in my early 20's God, or fate, or whatever took my life down a different road. Although I had every intent of never having children (we'll not get into the reasons why here) I got pregnant and had a son, Christopher. By that time, I no longer worked for the vet, but at Montgomery Ward (anyone remember them?). The day I returned to work from maternity leave I was laid off. I was out of work for 4 1/2 months and just 1 week shy of losing my unemployment benefits when a temp agency placed me at the company that I still work for today. At that point, I was commuting about 1 hour each way to work. I was working as an Accounts Receivable Clerk and definitely wanted to be able to be promoted, so I went back to school. I was taking 1 class as a time on either nights or weekends and my fiance (Christopher's daddy) worked retail so was normally working when I was in school. Fortunately we lived very close to my parents then and my mom would watch Chris while I was in class. Then in Dec 2001 I found out I was pregnant with our second child. This was a bit of a surprise because many things went wrong when Christopher was born and the doctors said I would not be able to conceive again. Proved them wrong didn't I? LOL.

At that point, my fiance and I decided it was time we actually get married (I was in no hurry  ) and decided that we would get married in Las Vegas with a few friends and make it a vacation too. Well that's when things got a bit nuts, we found out in mid Jan that our landlord was canceling our lease and told us we had to be out by Jan 31. Well I know the laws in my state and knew that even with the lease not renewed that they could not just throw us out, so the great home hunt began. We decided that instead of renting we could manage to buy and searched all around. Shawn (my DH) did most of the searching since he generally still worked nights and weekends. Took about 3 weeks and he found our current home. It is a single family home on 2 wooded acres. It had been a foreclosure and was in kind of rough shape so we were able to get a good price. Unfortunately, it was even farther from my job, which has turned my commute from about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs to now regularly 2+ hours each way.

Now, here we are 10+ years later and working on our 10 year plan to be able to buy a "real" farm some day so that I can have more critters  I completed my bachelor's degree in accounting 5 years ago.

Currently we have 4 dogs (3 show dogs and 1 rescue), 2 house cats, a bunch of chickens (not sure of the exact number), 2 ducks (cute but pigs with feathers) and my 5 goats (will be 4 at some point as 1 boy will be placed since I don't need 3). We have built everything except the house, of course, ourselves. We have a chicken coop, a small barn, and three fenced yards. One yard is exclusively the dogs as I discovered that if I let the goaties in the dog yard to eat leaves and weeds that dogs then come in the house stinking of goat poo, so no more goats in the dog yard LOL!

Additionally, my DH is now a stay at home Dad. He had worked for Circuit City for 14 years when he ended up laid off when they went through bankruptcy. He tried to find work elsewhere but wasn't even making enough to cover our daycare costs for our younger son, so now he gets to stay at home with the boys. I think that is harder than my 4 hours of driving on top of working each day.

Now, how I ended up with goats...I hand spin yarn and had been researching fiber goats for the past 2 years. Then earlier this year some Nigerian Dwarfs were being advertised and very near to my home, so figured it couldn't hurt to check them out. That is when I met Randi. Randi was wonderful enough to see that I'm a crazy person that loves to show my purebred animals and sold me a doeling and buckling and from there we have grown to a total of 5 goats. My ND's are not fiber goats, but I would not trade them for the world!

Anyway, sorry it's long. But I am proof, that hard work, and determination can definitely get you what you want in life. Just remember, sometimes we might have to defer our dreams for a bit, but don't ever let go of them!

Surround yourself with those that you love and trust, they will encourage you to be the best that you can be and will support you in what you do in life.

:grouphug:


----------

